# Foot Race



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

customer calls 8:05 this am says he has a leak at the base of his toilet asks the price of my service call and says how soon can you get here, i tell him before noon he says i need it asap so i figure times are slow and i have some flexability in my schedule i say ill be there in the hour, well i should have paid attention to the plane flying overhead as this ahole drops the bomb and says ive go another company on the way and whoever gets here first gets the job, so i said hang on for a second so i can get your address and hung up on the [email protected]. wanted to say a lot more but why you cant change an as#hole. hope his house floods:furious: [ it still amazes me what we all have to deal with daily and how some think its a game!]


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I am reminded of the saying ..win-win. The customer has the money and* needs* my service....but I provide a professional service and can reject customers...when the situation goes out of balance and the mutual respect is gone ( Hey this is good bull schmutz) there is a situation that arises known only as plumbing.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Your Lucky the customer gave you that info that "first to come, get the job". Nothing like riding up to the job and another Plumbing truck there!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Let there be another truck there. And then hand him a bill for the trip charge, and then when he gets lippy, take him to small claims.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Let there be another truck there. And then hand him a bill for the trip charge, and then when he gets lippy, take him to small claims.


 You must be young and full of energy...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Young yes, Full of energy, some days. Storys like the one by the OP really pees me off. I would still hand him a bill. My business is not a game for the customer to play. They will lose.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Young yes, Full of energy, some days. Storys like the one by the OP really pees me off. I would still hand him a bill. *My business is not a game for the customer to play*. They will lose.


 I like that quote.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

never give a price over the phone:no: handy men are trying to compete Price trip charge only:thumbup: it weeds out the better jobs:thumbsup: hope he needs a main line rodding


----------

